# My Latest Additions



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Here are some not so hot pics I took of my long guns.

MIA - just got it Friday.


















Here's a JLD PTR 91 I got in March..



















And finally my Stag AR15 M4.


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*Nice work ....*

Very nice weapons Falsh ... sweeeet M1A ... :smt023 I've been thinking about a Scout ....


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You have done very well for yourself Flash and thanks for sharing.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Nice collection. I love the M1A.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

How accurate has that M1A been and which model is it?


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

Very nice..


W


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

Sorry to be so trardy in getting back to my own thread... 

Due to business travel I haven't fired the M1A yet. I took the PTR to the range but fired handguns first and ran out of time sighting it in. I'll do a range report when I fire the M1A.


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

I like! :smt023


----------

